# Book on learning Hebrew



## 3John2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Can anyone here recommend me a good book (seminary type) on learning OT Hebrew? What are the seminaries using? I'll be taking a course on Hebrew this summer & would like a headstart.


----------



## westminken (Apr 3, 2007)

I am taking Hebrew now at WTS Dallas and we use Allen Ross's Introducing Biblical Hebrew. Ross is succinct and thorough in his explanations. The vocabulary starts out basic and builds upon itself. It is a good introductory grammar. Other people may have different opinions. I will say this, you can have a great book but if your teacher does a poor job teaching the concepts then the book will be not be useful. Just my two cents.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey:

Page H. Kelley, Biblical Hebrew is the one that I use.

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2007)

The class I took used thebook Basics of Biblical Hebrew. I thought it was ok. If you get the book get the workbook that goes with it.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...37607&netp_id=253077&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 3, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> The class I took used thebook Basics of Biblical Hebrew. I thought it was ok. If you get the book get the workbook that goes with it.
> 
> http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...37607&netp_id=253077&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW



Hi:

I enjoyed using Mounce's Book on Greek, and I see that Pratico and Van Pelt have written the above Basics of Biblical Hebrew along the same lines.

I found it easy to learn Greek using Mounce. Did you have the same experience with Pratico and Van Pelt on Hebrew? Though, of course, Hebrew is a harder language to learn.

I am seriously considering taking up that text.

Thanks,

-CH


----------



## panicbird (Apr 3, 2007)

I have used both Kelley and Ross and prefer Ross.

But, if you really want to be hardcore, you should get Weingreen. He has translation exercises from Hebrew to English AND English to Hebrew. That will make a man out of you.  You used to be able to get an answer key from Westminster's book store too, so you can check your answers as you go.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2007)

We used Mounce's book as well and I enjoyed it. There are Cd's (lectures) on each chapter you can get from the authors, This is good for going back and using these lectures for reminders. I still at times go back and listen to my tapes on Mounce's lectures on biblical greek, I find it most help full. It is cool that you are going to start to learn hebrew, it is a cool language. I was just reading Calvin's institutes last night and he was talking about how God preserved the hebrew language. It was in Book 1 around page 90 or so. Good stuff!!!


----------



## sailorswife (Apr 3, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I enjoyed using Mounce's Book on Greek, and I see that Pratico and Van Pelt have written the above Basics of Biblical Hebrew along the same lines.
> 
> ...



I learned Hebrew through this book and loved it. Of course I had Dr. Van Pelt to teach the class too.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 3, 2007)

I learned my "Hebrew bones" on Jacob Weingreen, an old classic. What I liked, (yes liked) was the exercises--writing, forming sentences, etc. If you are learning on your own, make sure to do the exercises diligently. If you have someone who has some Hebrew under their belt, and can help you, so much the better! I believe Grace Seminary (Winona Lake, Ill.) has a CD out with pronunciation, etc. Using that CD, of course, would not replace the good grammar text, but could be useful as a supplement. 

Study hard, dear scholar!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 3, 2007)

I too used Van Pelt's book. I will say that Miles Van Pelt is one of the best language teachers I have ever seen. He really helps students to learn the language in a way that they will remember, and that is more than rote memorization. This is coming from a man who cut his teeth on Wheelock, and has learned Latin, German, Greek, Hebrew, and some French. Van Pelt is as good or better than any University of Chicago prof I had.



Scott Shahan said:


> The class I took used thebook Basics of Biblical Hebrew. I thought it was ok. If you get the book get the workbook that goes with it.
> 
> http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...37607&netp_id=253077&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 3, 2007)

sailorswife said:


> I learned Hebrew through this book and loved it. Of course I had Dr. Van Pelt to teach the class too.




This was actually me posting, not my wife  Forgot she was signed on when I posted...


----------



## Casey (Apr 3, 2007)

I used Seow to learn Hebrew -- but for some reason, there are a pile of errors in the text, all of which my Hebrew professor corrected for us. So, I dunno if I can recommend it without my penciled in notes!


----------



## crhoades (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.gordonconwell.edu/ockenga/semlink/prospectivestudents/courses/allcourses.php

From Gordon Conwell's Distance (Semlink) offerings: You can get each course for 50bucks each and have Pratico lead you through the Basics of Biblical Hebrew that he co-authored with Van Pelt. I have the Hebrew I DVD and it is very well done. 

LANGUAGES:







course
snapshot
(pdf)full
syllabus
(pdf) *Hebrew I*
Dr. Gary Pratico (85K pdf) 
OL501


(32K)


(79K)*Hebrew II*
Dr. Gary Pratico (85K pdf) 
OL502


(32K)


(88K)

That coupled with the Grammar, Workbook, Vocabulary CDs, Vocabulary Guide, Charts, Reference Sheet, and Graded Reader make this hands down the best self study system out there. Add to that the fact that major seminaries are using it and there you go.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 4, 2007)

hi,

I am interested in that DVD that you mentioned, what exactly is that DVD?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 4, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> hi,
> 
> I am interested in that DVD that you mentioned, what exactly is that DVD?


 
It is video and audio lectures by Pratico. It comes with pdf outlines of the material that tracks with the grammar and workbook. It can actually be taken for credit that would transfer to any seminary but it would cost more and also require you to apply to GC. The 50 dollar route is to just buy the material. 

In fact, check out their course offerings. There are classes by David Wells, John Jeffereson Davis, Walter Kaiser, and G.K. Beale. For people who want to get some seminary level training inexpensively there are some good classes here to choose from. Use discenment, I wouldn't recommend everything there. 

If you interested in Hebrew, then I highly recommend investing the money on that material. Just checked some links...It's actually only $45.

Purchase here
More info here

My goal is to either work through this to acquaint myself with Hebrew or study it enough to test out of it when I get to seminary Lord willing.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 4, 2007)

I would recommend 

Kautzsch, E. (ed.) Gesenius' Hebrew Grammar. Eng. ed. A. E. Cowley. Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1910.

Lambdin, Thomas O. Introduction to Biblical Hebrew. London: Charles Scribner's Sons, 1971 

Hebrew gets easier; Greek gets more difficult. I studied both languages to a degree level.


----------

